# Hoover blue cats



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone been catching blue cats at Hoover? What are the best baits for them?


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fresh/cut shad and gills have been producing.


----------

